# Medication for Anxiety



## TeenGurl16

heyy guys, i was just wondering if anybody is on medication for anxiety? I definitly have anxiety issues but im not sure what i should do? so if anyone has any advice that would be great


----------



## Haunted

I haven't started taking any medication for it yet, but my psychologist said that taking anti-depressants is an option. I am going back to my pediatrician this Wednesday and I'm going to tell him about what my psych said. I'll let you know how the appointment goes.


----------



## Guest

Hi - I'm slightly embarrassed being on here - cos I'm hardly a teen (45 last week) - however I just wanted to say - before taking anything for anxiety - do bear in mind anti-depressants are serious "buggers" - there will probably be side effects, they are, in the main, notoriously difficult to "taper off" and very ideosyncratic - so if you are prescribed one - you may not do very well on it - and commonly they do take about 6/8 weeks to work - thats not to say they don't have their place. I owe my life to Mitrazapene (an SSRI derivate, not commonly prescribed and bear in mind I'm a Brit as well).I think you have to work very closely with your GP/psychiatrist and treat any medication of this nature with the respect it deserves. There is also a place for "talking therapies" though I don't know how widely available they are where you live - here in Britain you are sometimes facing a nearly 2 year waiting list - not something you want to face when you have major issues with anxiety.Good luck - I'd avoid scare-monger sites on the net like the plague but go armed with a list of questions - side-effects, suitability for your symptoms, how they react (if at all) with anything else you take etc etc. Abit of forward planning is always a good idea.Sue


----------



## sazzy

Myself I think i'd much prefer not to take anymore meds than I had to. You don't want to have to start relying on drugs for every aspect of your life. Try some breathing exercises when you feel anxious and tell yourself that being stressed and anxious won't do any good. I've had anxiety since I started with IBS, but I wouldn't feel happy taking meds for it because I'd rather learn to deal with it instead and with time I have with no help from any meds for anxiety.


----------



## anne71

there is an article in a medical journal about management of IBS that lists medications. Antidepressants are listed as a possible treatment for IBS. I can't say if it's good or bad, but an informed dialogue between you and your doctor is always good.here's the article linkhttp://www.aafp.org/afp/20021115/1867.html


----------



## Alana123

i tried zoloft and it didnt worki now take lexapro


----------



## nicnac1261

heyaa !! i hav ibs for over a year now and ever since then I have had anxiety and depression problems but i wouldn't go on any drugs for it as i prefere to deal with problems but it has seriously buggered up my life i kno how you feel !!


----------



## Fullogas

I've tried them all. Some work for a time, none lasted long for me. I always end up with up with dizziness after a few weeks.One thing that worked was significantly reducing my intake of simple carbs. I was shocked by this but I found my panic attacks or anxiety hit after eating potatoes or rice breads. Wheat free, tapioca based products set it off, too. I haven't had any problems with anxiousness or anxiety since getting most of these things out of my diet.


----------

